# Can I sponsor my cousin?



## sandd13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, my husband and I are considering getting my first cousin to help us out for three months when I give birth in September. Given my difficult pregnancy with the first bub (who is now 18 months) and with no relatives in Sydney (both parents are old, one overseas and one interstate) hence the decision of getting my cousin over. I had PND and found it very difficult after the birth and we want to plan it better this time. 

Now, can we sponsor my cousin's visa?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sandd13 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are considering getting my first cousin to help us out for three months when I give birth in September. Given my difficult pregnancy with the first bub (who is now 18 months) and with no relatives in Sydney (both parents are old, one overseas and one interstate) hence the decision of getting my cousin over. I had PND and found it very difficult after the birth and we want to plan it better this time.
> 
> Now, can we sponsor my cousin's visa?


Unfortunately cousins can not be sponsored under the family stream.
What is their country of citizenship?


----------



## sandd13 (Mar 11, 2016)

aussiesteve said:


> Unfortunately cousins can not be sponsored under the family stream.
> What is their country of citizenship?


Philippines. Is it an option for her to apply for a tourist visa with our supporting documents such as an invitation letter stating our intent and that we will cover all her cost for the trip?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sandd13 said:


> Philippines. Is it an option for her to apply for a tourist visa with our supporting documents such as an invitation letter stating our intent and that we will cover all her cost for the trip?


Yes that is quite possible. 
What shewill need to provide is compelling evidence that she will return after her visit.
Things such as :
a letter from her employer stating how long she has worked for them and that her job will be available for her when she returns.
Copies of her bank account. 
Titles to any property she owns
If she has a partner and children make sure she mentions that she has to return too care for them.
If she is a student evidence of enrollment for the next years courses.
Apply online it costs around $150 which you can pay
Trying to get a visa from the Philippines is a lottery, some are successful, some are not!


----------



## sandd13 (Mar 11, 2016)

aussiesteve said:


> Yes that is quite possible.
> What she will need to provide is compelling evidence that she will return after her visit.
> Apply online it costs around $150 which you can pay
> Trying to get a visa from the Philippines is a lottery, some are successful, some are not!


See, that's the thing. She doesn't have all those entitlements. She is currently employed but her company will not allow her three months away so she will have to resign in which she is happy to do. We might be able to put in our invitation letter that we stand as her guarantor and we will make sure she goes back when she has to.

Also, I was under the impression that when you apply online it still gets processed in the country of where the applicant is. I know I can apply for her visa on her behalf online which I have done for my parents.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Do not apply online.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sandd13 said:


> See, that's the thing. She doesn't have all those entitlements. She is currently employed but her company will not allow her three months away so she will have to resign in which she is happy to do. We might be able to put in our invitation letter that we stand as her guarantor and we will make sure she goes back when she has to.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that when you apply online it still gets processed in the country of where the applicant is. I know I can apply for her visa on her behalf online which I have done for my parents.


Well in that case your chances of getting her a tourist visa are extremely poor even if you were to use an agent. She will find it difficult to prove she has a compelling reason to return at the end of her stay, she has no job to return to and no ties. As she dosen't fall under the guidelines for family sponsorship you are not able to pay a security bond and act as guarantor.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sandd13 said:


> We might be able to put in our invitation letter that we stand as her guarantor and we will make sure she goes back when she has to.


You would need to do that letter stating you are covering all costs etc.
I know people who got 3 month visas with no job or secure reason to return to Philippines.

As has been said, it appears to be a lottery.

A good detailed reason, mentioning needing support from a close family member may help.
But if they think you can get that help by employing an Australian, then they are likely to refuse you.


----------



## sandd13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Even a return ticket would not prove anything I suppose? We will try anyway. It is a lottery indeed. Thanks for all your feedback. Much appreciate.


----------



## bobbie17 (Apr 13, 2017)

sandd13 said:


> Hello, my husband and I are considering getting my first cousin to help us out for three months when I give birth in September. Given my difficult pregnancy with the first bub (who is now 18 months) and with no relatives in Sydney (both parents are old, one overseas and one interstate) hence the decision of getting my cousin over. I had PND and found it very difficult after the birth and we want to plan it better this time.
> 
> Now, can we sponsor my cousin's visa?


Kabayan, 
Just wondering if you already applied a visa for your cousin? coz we have the same situation, the difference is i already give birth and I'm Cesarian. Did you apply for visit visa or different?


----------

